# live sand = coral sand ?



## jusabuketin (Nov 27, 2008)

is live sand simply coral sand ?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

live sand is "seeded" with bacteria benificial to saltwater aquariums.


crushed coral is basically smashed rock and shells. i HIGHLY recommend avoiding this if you are setting up a saltwater tank. Go with the live sand, but if you do, make sure there is moisture in the bag (it might not be much) to insure a good batch.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll expand just a bit. There are different types of "crushed coral". In the old days, all crushed coral was the same, and basically had little benefit in a marine setup. Today, many different grades of sand are sold as "crushed coral", "crushed aragonite", or "crushed oyster shell". Most of these are suitable for use in marine aquariums, as demand has established the market. 

"Live sand" is simply washed aragonite sand which is then "seeded" with bacteria colonies. Although there is some benefit, you would basically achieve a similar seeding within a few weeks of adding live rock. The biggest benefit of live sand is that it goes in the aquarium clean and has an immediate bacteria colony. If you are in the aquarium maintainance business and are setting up a public display, then live sand is a must, but otherwise you may as well save the money and buy dry, in my opinion.


----------

